# ASMR. "Brain Massage" Does anyone else use this?



## LauraInTheSky (Aug 17, 2013)

Autonomous Sensory Meridian Response or ASMR.

"Brain Massage" or "Brain Orgasm"

Have you ever felt a tingle in your head, neck or upper body when you hear a certain noise, when someone says or pronounces something a certain way? It is like a relaxing wave, often quick but so soothing. 

I never realised that this pleasant feeling I would get on occasion was an actual a 'thing' until recently.

There are plenty of ASMR videos on Youtube that I use. They role play things like getting your haircut, getting a massage, opening packages slowly and carefully, or tapping, all while using soft spoken or whisper tones. If you don't know your own specific triggers you should explore them! It truly is wonderful ^.^ The definition of a 'warm fuzzy feeling'.

Does anyone else use this? I have found it so helpful for me, especially in the evening when I'm trying to gear down for sleep. I often lay in bed feeling sick about the next day and I found this really reduces my symptoms and soothes me during the transition to sleep.


Here are some links/ Suggestions!

GentleWhispering on Youtube

WhispersUnicorn on Youtube (Her 'spa' videos are my favourite)


:b


----------



## Mania (Sep 17, 2013)

I use it for relaxation and sexual endeavor (sue me). I can't fall asleep unless it's raining or completely quiet. 

It should be more widely known.


----------



## LauraInTheSky (Aug 17, 2013)

That's a completely valid use! 
Silence is opportunity for my head to drive me bat **** crazy.
For me, it's nice to fall asleep to simulated touch.


----------



## Mania (Sep 17, 2013)

Silence is golden for me since I can't stand people and their noises.


----------



## LauraInTheSky (Aug 17, 2013)

"People and their noises" 

You've captured so much with this haha. I like it.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

ASMR channels on youtube are my best friends.


----------



## Clockworker (Aug 28, 2013)

I tried this once and it felt really awkward. It was the one with the haircut, I think. All I could think was "oh god this is so embarassing".

Brown noise feels really great, though.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Yep. Way too much<3


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

It almost always helps with sleep.


----------



## LauraInTheSky (Aug 17, 2013)

I was so tired it didn't even occur to me how silly it was at the time. It was just like a bug hug.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I like watching ASMR videos, it relaxes me. One gripe I have is when there is too much background noise in the person's video.


----------



## Gizamalukeix (Sep 16, 2012)

I watch these all the time and I know of the one's you mentioned too. They're great for relaxing or going to sleep. My favourite was WhisperCrystal but she hasn't been active for over a year. When I was a kid certain sounds would make me sleepy which I thought was normal until I researched ASMR and found different videos on Youtube. Don't know what I'd do without them.


----------



## Thatguy55 (May 23, 2013)

I've felt that feeling before but no matter how many ASMR videos I watch, I can't seem to find anything that triggers me at all.


----------



## LauraInTheSky (Aug 17, 2013)

Thatguy55 said:


> I've felt that feeling before but no matter how many ASMR videos I watch, I can't seem to find anything that triggers me at all.


I'm like this with a few of my triggers! There are some that those videos have never been able to touch. I guess I'm lucky that I have a few. :boogie


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

The ear to ear whispering ones are fantastic. 
Maria (Gentlewhispering) is amazing at it. 
There's also another girl her channel is ThatASMRchick, she laso suffers from social anxiety and severe introversion. She talks about this in her videos and she makes it so relaxing, you don't even notice what she is talking about. Check her out if you like this kind of videos.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

TheOneLilium  Her voice is so relaxing. I love that head tingling feelings.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I just don't get it. I watched a few videos and they were just.. really weird. Did nothing for me.


----------



## michae1 (Oct 10, 2013)

I stumbled across ASMR videos only recently and have kind of become addicted (have a crush) on a couple of the female whisperers.....if only I could find a real girl that spoke and treated me the way they do......

While I do not get the "tingles" or "brain orgasms" that are talked about, I do find particular ones very relaxing and soothing and I have taken to listening to them every night before bed to get sleepy.


----------



## tash1023 (Mar 25, 2013)

I love ASMR videos. I use them to fall asleep. Works everytime.


----------



## Iwantham (Sep 7, 2013)

MissMeridian is a god.

A GOD I TELL YOU. :shock


----------



## michae1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Iwantham said:


> MissMeridian is a god.
> 
> A GOD I TELL YOU. :shock


I have fallen in love with her and that always smiling face!!!!:love2


----------



## michae1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh I almost forgot:

WhispersUnicorn
VeniVidiVulpes
BrittanyASMR

Not necessarily in any particular order......lol


----------



## michae1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Then of course there is always "GentleWhispering".....

I know....but I can day dream cant I??.....


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

I _love_ ASMR. I'm not as keen on the whisper ones (but sometimes, if it's exactly right), but I really love tapping, scratching, mouth sounds, and really quiet breathing. Sometimes I like those eating ones, but it can just as easily be repulsive. I'm never lukewarm about anything. And I can't listen to it all the time. Sometimes it's too intense and it makes me want to peel my skin off, or I get bad vertigo even if I'm just laying in bed. But most of the time, I do get those "brain orgasms". Tingles in my head and all the way down my spine.  The really good ones make me feel like my head could float right off of my shoulders.


----------

